# Software engineer salary and tax



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, I'm planing migrate to aus I have 3 year exp as softweare engineer on java i need to know how muck salaray i can expect there. how much salary i need to pay for the gov 

thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi givantha, 

salary packages in ICT range from 50k to roughly 150k. Depends on your work experience, skill level etc. For a first job, 60k to 90k would be probably be realistic. 

Taxation is more difficult. The Australian Taxation Office has a couple of excellent tax calculators that you can use to estimate how much you'll have left for living expenses after taxes: Australian Taxation Office Homepage

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

dude it will take 22% from salary


----------



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

thanks for Monika  got the idea 60k means for anum right ?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do you get that 22%? Income tax is progressive and there are also levies. Use online calculators to see the net income/gross income.


----------



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

TaxCalc - Calculate your tax. 2012-2013 financial year this is good online calculator i found


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

givantha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, I'm planing migrate to aus I have 3 year exp as softweare engineer on java i need to know how muck salaray i can expect there. how much salary i need to pay for the gov
> 
> thanks


Conditions for your sector is job and not tax on salary . If you are single salary of $ 75000 suffice, but the worrying part here is to get job.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> Conditions for your sector is job and not tax on salary . If you are single salary of $ 75000 suffice, but the worrying part here is to get job.


does IT sector employees no needed to pay TAX on salary?


----------

